
China Is Achieving AI Dominance by Relying on Young Blue-Collar Workers - dsr12
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/7xyabb/china-ai-dominance-relies-on-young-data-labelers
======
SQL2219
Anyone know what software these data labelers are using?

